# Hello from Palm Springs, California!



## Jenna Fearon (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone! Nice to be here. In case you're completely curious, here is a little intro to what brings me this way.

I've been making music since the late 80s, with synths, guitars, pianos, drums, trackers (software) and pretty much anything I can find that makes noise of some sort.

I've worked on game sound tracks, logo intros, sound effects, club tracks, etc., and have been releasing my personal music over the years via various forms and projects. I mostly work electronically (hardware synths, Amiga, Fast Tracker II, Renoise, FL Studio, etc.) and lean toward synth pop and industrial stylings. Now and then I pull out the guitars and pretend I'm a good player, hah! As a vocalist, I've performed on a number of tracks for different people's albums and releases.

In the early nineties while working as an artist, I managed to start a career in game development doing art (cinematics, 2D,and 3D), which soon lead to audio design & music, and later programming (twenty years now) as well. This year marks 26 years in the video game industry, including running my own small studio, and I'm about ready to hang up my hat to do other things.

When I was younger I really got into orchestral music, and used to sit in my room listening to it, pretending I was a conductor. Film sound tracks in particular (John Williams, basically) completely wowed me, and I wanted to do that. Turns out I _still_ want to do that. So that's what brought me here. I've been considering purchasing another synthesizer (one can never have too many, of course), but then started thinking about orchestra music for my next project. And that led me to Spitfire and all the rest, which eventually lead me here.

I'm currently trying to decide which of the many, many different offerings I should go with to start (I'm leaning toward "Han Zimmer Strings" and a few others), and lurking here in the forum has been a great help. Figured it would be good to join, so here I am. Thanks so far for all the great advice I've found!

Anyway, that's my story, and that's what I'm sticking to. 

EDIT: I can post links now, so if you're so inclined, here's my web site.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome Jenna!

Regarding posting links, you can now. Our spam filters don't let people post links on their first post (otherwise we'd get blasted with spam posts), but you're good to go now, so feel free whenever you're ready.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi Jenna! 

It's so cool to see you've found your way here, and will finally dive into making orchestral music too! 

If you haven't seen it yet, here's a handy list of abbreviations that are commonly used around here:





Glossary of VI-C Abbreviations


AAF: Able Artist Foundation (link) AAX: Avid Audio Extension (plugin format created for Pro Tools) AB: Adventure Brass (Music Sampling) AD/AD2: Addictive Drums (XLN Audio) AI: Audio Imperia ALB1/ALB2/ALB3/etc: Albion Series (Spitfire) ALBO: Albion ONE (Spitfire) AM: Audio Modeling AMS: Aleatoric...




vi-control.net





But if you've been lurking for a while already, you probably know most of them by now.

Feel free to start a thread in the "Sample talk" sub forum to ask for recommendations on what libraries are a good place to start your collection. Posting some examples for the style and sound you're after would be ideal. Brace yourself for _lots _of (partially conflicting) replies though x]. Since you mentioned John Williams, CSS and CSB (from the Cinematic Studio Series) will probably be recommended by a few.

Welcome to the forum and I hope you'll like it here!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome. 

This is a thing==========================VVVVVVVV



MartinH. said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, here's a handy list of abbreviations that are commonly used around here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## visiblenoise (Jul 29, 2020)

The thing you're about to hang up your hat on is sort of what I hope to be doing many years down the line!


----------



## BassClef (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello Jenna and welcome aboard. Truth be known... there are likely a great many folks here that have waved their arms, conducting in front of the studio monitors!


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks again, everyone. I just made my first "orchestral realm" purchases, which are "BBC Core" and "Tundra", and I'm super excited to get them downloaded and check them out!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome, Jenna. Must be hot as hell in Palm Springs this weekend.


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Aug 2, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Welcome, Jenna. Must be hot as hell in Palm Springs this weekend.


Holy moly, "hell" would actually be a relief some days here! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi from just up the road in West Hills. Have fun.


----------

